# Freejet wetcap system - no printhead maintanence?



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am looking for more info on the "wet cap" system on the freejet machines by Omniprint. How does it work, does it work well, does it waste ink, etc? I am very impressed with everything by the freejet and omniprint thus far: the warranty on the printheads, what they offer for support and their overall communication so far, the samples were great, speed seems adequate, priced right, and price per print seems up to par. Just looking for any hidden things a salesmen might have left out but mostly just would like info on the wet cap system. Not too much disscusion on this site involving freejet. Also does anyone know what other companies offer warranty on their printheads? Seems like a good security and since everyone says that service and reliability is most important seems like a good place to start. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

It just flushes the capping station with cleaning fluid. You can do that on every printer with a syringe.


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

It does it for me though correct? No physical maintanence required I was told.


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

tmoneymx11 said:


> It does it for me though correct? No physical maintanence required I was told.


Every DTG Printer requires physical maintenance, especially if there is "white ink".


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Not saying I wouldn't do maintanence, just think its interesting that it's not as crucial. The real selling point I believe is the warranty on the print heads.


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

tmoneymx11 said:


> Not saying I wouldn't do maintanence, just think its interesting that it's not as crucial. The real selling point I believe is the warranty on the print heads.


How long is the warranty on the print head? And is there a cap on print head replacement, they my only replace one print head for the first year and that may be the extent off the warranty. 

All warranties have restrictions, I would find out the details.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

What is so great about their warranty? I replied to the other thread you started and you started this thread.


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yah I started two post on two different topics. They will replace the head twice if it's a machine issue, if I destroy it it's on me.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Good luck with your choice. Sounds like you're already sold on Freejet..


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think that's obvious, just posted what I was told. Would actually like more input on it, that could mean anything to me


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

This wet cap system only flushes capping station with cleaning fluid. look at the videos at their youtube channel. And it takes a lot longer that doing it manually. Every one puts couple of drops of cleaning fluid to their capping station every day using a syringe. It's part of daily maintenance on every printer and it takes 3 seconds. This wet cap system takes longer and you risk overfilling the capping station, that may lead to ink cross contamination. 

Freejet is a great printer proven many times in printing promotional items with solvent inks. 

But I don't believe it's suited for DTG. The inks aren't pressurized and the ink lines are very long. This may cause ink starvation and faster white ink seperation within the ink lines. 

Making a DTG printer is not as easy as taking any flatbed printer, give it a patten and fill up with ink.


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Can you elaborate more on the white ink separation and what ink starvation is?


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

What is your opinion on the Neoflex machine?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

tmoneymx11 said:


> What is your opinion on the Neoflex machine?


Good afternoon, if you want to hear about NeoFlex start new thread will help or read posts in NeoFlex forum.
Cheers! Beers are on me always


----------



## AnajetItech (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

Let me help answer some of your questions on the freejet. Since I started to learn about Omniprint I have learned the product and how the wet cap system works. The printhead when the printer is not in use is wet which prevents clogging. At the same time we are also preventing any movement of the ink while the systems is capped and completely shut off. Most all DTG Printer require monthly flushing or for you to maintain the printer by doing head cleans and leaving the printer on. That means when you are not using the printer it is still consuming ink. I see someone mentioned ink starvation and separation of the pigments for the whites. This is a problem for most DTG Printers but we have managed to adjust our ink delivery system so the ink will never clog in the ink system. The tubing itself from container to printhead is less than 10ml of ink and also has a special coating which prevents the ink from collecting within the system. It's not necessary to flush the printer periodically with the freejet system. If you were to shut down the machine for months this would be the only time we recommend to remove the ink. The system works and our warranty shows that. We believe in our product that's why our printhead is covered for the first year. If you would like more information on how this system works please feel free to ask me.


----------

